# Festool Planex



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm not going to debate which machine is better with you. You've made up your mind. The ear plugs, safety glass, etc. are part of demonstrating best practices when it comes to workplace safety.

Now... I'd be happy to answer anyone who has questions about any of our tools. I'll let the merits of our tools speak for themselves and those who have actually used them.

PS - I have actually ran the PC unit for a good period of time, side by side for what it's worth.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

tjbnwi said:


> Use the 2200 in the CMS, all the necessary parts are included.


Tom, I don't want to buy with false expectations. The CMS will not include the components needed for the OF 2200. It was not UL approved for use with the OF 2200. If you're purchase hinges on that, you may want to cancel the preorder. I hate to lose an order, but would rather have a happy customer.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Shane,

Sorry, I thought they were included. 

No way I'm canceling it. 

Tom


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

shofestoolusa said:


> I'm not going to debate which machine is better with you. You've made up your mind. The ear plugs, safety glass, etc. are part of demonstrating best practices when it comes to workplace safety.
> 
> Now... I'd be happy to answer anyone who has questions about any of our tools. I'll let the merits of our tools speak for themselves and those who have actually used them.
> 
> PS - I have actually ran the PC unit for a good period of time, side by side for what it's worth.


When you sir make the statement, (i'm not going to debate which machine is better with you), To who do you refer?, Your sir are the sales man, SELL explaian what makes your tool so good. What am i missing?, I do not know it all, i have only been buying tools for forty years, snap-on, usag, facom, chuchill, williams, king dick, stanley, bosch porter cable and list gos on. O and useing them.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Sunkist, what you're missing is completely dismissing an alternative to the way you do things without giving it serious consideration. I think most people judge Festool based on initial price and not the increase in productivity over the life of the tool. Put the Planex up against the PC 7800 and see which one does the best. I have little concern that anyone considering a drywall sander would walk away with the Planex and return the PC.

Here are some of the ways that the Planex is better on paper. But to really appreciate it, you'd have to use it. I can't put into words the experience.

- Superior dust extraction, which is a guiding principle in tool design for Festool
- Variable suction, controlled on the handle, allows the Planex to support itself using the suction from the vac reducing fatigue
- Modular design so it can be short for hallways, medium for normal use, long for high ceilings, as short as 43", expandable in 21" sections to your desired length. One section is included which is more adequate for 9'+ walls.
- A robust, sealed 2-speed direct-drive gear box. The PC 7800 uses a drill motor and a cable drive system which is prone to breaking due to the torque and twist of that cable. In fact, from the feedback I've read that cable breaking is quite common. Uses a cable isn't a good way to transfer power because the cable winds up when pressure is applied to the pad and it's stalls and/or reduces pad speed. This is one reason why the Planex is significantly faster.
- A locking mechanism that keeps the dust extraction hose from falling off
- Sealed switches and dials that can can't be infiltrated by dust, resulting in failure
- Switches and dials that are large and all within reach while operating the machine, right at your fingertips
- MUCH, MUCH less expensive and longer lasting abrasives lowering total cost of ownership
- A three year warranty versus their one year
- A removable brush around the pad that can let you get right against adjacent surfaces
- And the systainer (case) is a feature. It keeps you organized and protects the tool during transport.

There are others, but there are some of the highlights. But really, get one in your hands and make your mind up yourself. Get it, use the heck out of it for 30 days, then come back and tell me which is the best and why.

And, I'm no salesman and not part of the sales team for Festool. I'm just saving the world one power tool at a time.  The real salesmen are the Festool owners in this thread that have shared their testimony.

Edit: Oh yeah... I forgot the most important feature, service. We're here to stand behind our products and support them.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, shane is just the IT guy. It takes him years to actually glue a project together...


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yeah, shane is just the IT guy. It takes him years to actually glue a project together...


Bah! You've blown my cover, Darcy!  I really think I had them convinced that I ran tools more hours per day than they do. :blink:

Have you used the Planex? I doubt you do much, if any, drywall but thought maybe you had checked it out at a dealer or while at the training center.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

shofestoolusa said:


> Bah! You've blown my cover, Darcy!  I really think I had them convinced that I ran tools more hours per day than they do. :blink:
> 
> Have you used the Planex? I doubt you do much, if any, drywall but thought maybe you had checked it out at a dealer or while at the training center.


The only drywall work I do is at my house or small bathroom jobs.

I hate to admit this.....I bought a PC used several years ago for like 150 bucks.:whistling 

I got to play with it down at Festool a couple times. There is no comparison between the two. I like the modular aspect of the planex.

If I ever found the need to sand more then a room at my crap hole, er house, I would order one from Bob Marino, with out hesitating.

I have not been to a real Festool dealer in almost 2 years, closet one is a 2 hour drive. I would rather come down to your guy's toy room and then have Bob drop ship what I want to your lobby.:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

In Shane's defense, not only does he take care of a ton of IT stuff, he really knows the Festool line up, hell all the employee's I have met there do. 

They eat, breathe, sleep and i think poop Festool.:laughing:

I think Shane still shares some office space with the real tool dork though.:whistling


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Shane i'm not mising any thing (but sleep). I think your tools are awsome and agree with your last post, My problem i am contractor doing work all day, And if i bought your tools i would have no tools left, Good tools like yours grow legs and run away. Now get a chip in um and may be i might drink the green cool aid,:drink::thumbsup:


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry you live in an area where tool theft is that rampant. It's pretty bad if you work all day that someone would come right up and steal it right out of your hands! :jester:

I would think that someone would probably be more likely to pick up a tool and take off with it than an inconspicuous plastic box. But, really, I think if someone is going to be a thief, they don't care what brand, color, etc. it is, they'll take it. I can think of maybe a dozen cases that I read of our tools being stolen in the past 5 years on our international forum. I have to wonder if Festool tool theft being more likely than any-other-brand theft is reality or unfounded fear. But, I definitely understand your concern.

Currently, there's no technology that I know of that's relatively inexpensive that would protect against theft or enable tracking of stolen tools. Everything like that is pretty pricey. There's a tool replacement 'insurance' program from Festool in Europe. Maybe we'll see something like that in the US/Canada at some point.

Thanks for the honest feedback and healthy skepticism. I work for Festool because I believe it's a company that's here to separate guys like you from the hacks, to perserve your work as a craft, an art. We have great products and great people who really care about our customers. It feels good to be a part of that.

And, I'm not the IT guy for Festool. I manage our websites, which might mean IT guy to some people. But, I worked for McFeely's Square Drive Screws for several years before it was sold to Grainger/Lab Safety. Buy as a kid, I helped my dad build custom cabinetry and some furniture, inhaling my fair share of sawdust. I've finished basements from rough to finish, done a fair amount of trim work but I'm no pro, I've hung and mudded drywall, run electrical and plumbing, tile work, decking, etc. So, I know which end of the hammer to hold.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I am just a carpenter so anyone that can mess websites is an IT guy to me.:laughing:

I am not even 100% sure what IT means.:laughing:


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

IT is like fight club, they don't talk about it...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

sunkist said:


> Shane i'm not mising any thing (but sleep). I think your tools are awsome and agree with your last post, My problem i am contractor doing work all day, And if i bought your tools i would have no tools left, Good tools like yours grow legs and run away. Now get a chip in um and may be i might drink the green cool aid,:drink::thumbsup:


You would be surprised. Most people who steal tools ain't got a clue what festool is. One idiot walked past over $10k of my festool gear to take a couple of dewalt bits worth about $100 at most. He could have picked up the Sys 1 full of screws and made more money :laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am just a carpenter so anyone that can mess websites is an IT guy to me.:laughing:
> 
> I am not even 100% sure what IT means.:laughing:


It means a guy that manages websites. :whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

My mates job is IT engineer. He tells all the girls he's in IT but all he does is swap out mice and keyboards in a big company :laughing:

A week ago he had a hard drive go down and it was the highlight of his year.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You must fit in Shane, you are already being picked on.:laughing:


----------



## shofestoolusa (Jul 9, 2008)

I think you put a target on my back with that IT comment, Darcy. I hope we come out with a tool that has a hard drive soon. :001_huh: Back to switching out keyboards.

I'm more like Marc Spagnuolo, mixing my two passions of woodworking and technology. Except I'm not as good looking, I don't have my own fan base, I'm not as funny, no books or t-shirts, no video blog, I don't know how to glue up a project... wait a minute, I guess I'm not like him at all. Never mind.

:laughing:


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> You would be surprised. Most people who steal tools ain't got a clue what festool is. One idiot walked past over $10k of my festool gear to take a couple of dewalt bits worth about $100 at most. He could have picked up the Sys 1 full of screws and made more money :laughing:


This is totally true. In fact I would say that a majority of your average hackalicious *contractors* don't know what Festool is and would grab the DeWault or Makita first. :whistling


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

moorewarner said:


> This is totally true. In fact I would say that a majority of your average hackalicious *contractors* don't know what Festool is and would grab the DeWault or Makita first. :whistling


At this point in time!, :thumbsup: Wait till Contractor Talk se habla espanol, ka pasa? , Festool homes!, numro uno,


----------

